# Atlanta Stove Works Huntsman 241



## LukeDuke (Apr 3, 2013)

Any thoughts to value after full restoration? Blasted and painted. Front accents in silver.  New brick and gasket inside also. Can text pics as I cannot upload from my iphone(or can I and dont know it?) Thanks.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 4, 2013)

Does yours look like this?


----------



## LukeDuke (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice! I hope to come across a double door model some day. Mine has a single door. I have the deer and all in silver. I would never sell it but was just curious to its value in mint condition. I have noticed that these stoves are harder to find than fishers (at least in my area) and are functionally superior due to the neat baffle design, just my opinion. I would love to restore a babybear also, jus waiting to come across one in my area. You cant beat these antiques, true american gems.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 15, 2014)

Pics please


----------



## LukeDuke (Oct 16, 2014)




----------

